# Arturo Fuente Cigar Review - Nothing special



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was given to my a friend that received it as a gift but does not really smoke.This cigar was given to my a friend that received it as a gift but does not really smoke...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Cigar Review - Nothing special


----------

